# Newbie 56 gallon column, Impossible to light well?



## koocmada (Sep 25, 2007)

I just recently got bitten by the live plant bug, and decided to plant my 56 gallon column. After quickly realizing my lighting was insufficient I ordered a satellite system with two 65 watt dual-daylight (10k/6k) bulbs. Being a column tank I realize the height is working against me. I was wondering if this lighting is going to be enough for anything to thrive? Also I'm not currently doing any type of CO2 injection so if anyone could point me to a good location to find information on injection or what equipment would be ideal for a 56 gal column. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

What are the dimensions of that 56 gallon tank? I think a tank that has a near square top surface and is unusually deep can do best with a pendant MH type light, because the reflector can direct the light so more of it reaches the bottom. This is just my opinion though, not supported by any data.


----------



## koocmada (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry, The tank dimensions are 30" long, 18" deep, and 24" high. The satelite canopy light is also elevated off the tank roughly 3". Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The light should be perfect for that tank. 24 inches deep is not too much for ordinary lighting. A good place to learn more about CO2, etc. is http://www.rexgrigg.com/.


----------



## koocmada (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the help and advice, after reading that information. I went out and bought supplies for the DIY Co2, after testing ph and kh to make sure I wouldn't slaughter my fish I set up one bottle running through a ceramic airstone. My Co2 was at about 8ppm before any injection, I'll have to test it tonight for any difference, but I'm assuming I'll need to add another bottle in a week, Hopefully I'll start to see some improvement in my plants looks within the near future. Thanks again.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The next major step you can take, and it is a cheap step, is to buy a drop checker (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/38553-fs-co2-drop-checkers.html). Then you can know how much CO2 is in the water. Measuring KH and pH doesn't give an accurate reading on the amount of CO2, but the drop checker, used with known KH distilled water in it, will give an accurate reading.


----------

